# iTunes crash during Store download = half album!



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I was downloading a purchased album off of the iTunes site. iTunes crashed during  and so it only downloaded half the album. What should I do?

I don't want to get charged for the full thing and only get half the songs.

Anyone know what to do?


----------



## neufelni (Sep 17, 2007)

If you click on Account from the main page, I think there should be Downloads section somewhere that should allow you to download the rest of the album.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I fixed it. Thanks.


this can be deleted by a mod.


----------

